# October Pic of the Month



## harrigab

let's hope for the same quality in this months comp as last months 
same rules as usual, 2 pic allowance with pics to be taken within the month of comp


----------



## Duke_of_Birds

Picture Taken today... Duke has been home about 5 weeks.


----------



## Bailey smith

Bailey 16 weeks old on his first trip to the beach in Wales


----------



## CatK

cute


----------



## Spy Car

Chester (5.5 Months old) at the beach yesterday on a hot day in Southern California.

Bill


----------



## trevor1000

Probably one of the last beach days for the year.
All summer I kept saying I should get a pic with Bacchus at sunset because it is always so nice.


----------



## redbirddog

Usual suspects. Point Pinole Regional Park.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2014/10/vizslas-along-san-francisco-bay.html

A dozen more shots during last night's hike. 

Saving a shot for next weekend when I will join a group of Salt Lake City Vizsla owners up into Nuff's Canyon. Looking forward to a new "hidden treasure" out West with Vizslas and their owners.

Ramon, who joined us last night, has the first Vizslas imported into the Philippines. Pressy and Duke.


----------



## kaders

Quin at 17 weeks. Taken earlier this week while out on a walk near home.


----------



## Nudge23

Just another day at work for Nudge the vineyard dog! He seems to think the dams are not for irrigation, but for his own pointing and swimming pleasure!


----------



## redd

Caught Redd in a wink


----------



## SuperV

Here is a hunting pic from last Thursday. We got 6 phez and 2 woodcock. Great times.....

Nate


----------



## R E McCraith

SV - the pic could V on my camera ! PIKE spends most of his time in the field 4 wild birds with his GSP's hunting buddies !


----------



## MsRosie

We had a wonderful hike around one of the local state forests. Roka had a blast romping around in the woods and fields!


----------



## Oquirrh the V

October = Halloween = Dog Costumes! ;D


----------



## einspänner

Oquirrh said:


> October = Halloween = Dog Costumes! ;D


So dignified!  Little Bo Peep?


----------



## Oquirrh the V

einspänner said:


> Oquirrh said:
> 
> 
> 
> October = Halloween = Dog Costumes! ;D
> 
> 
> 
> So dignified!  Little Bo Peep?
Click to expand...

Yes, Little Bo Peep and her cute sheep.


----------



## samkins

Mr Moose with his sister Jackie


----------



## charl0111

Rubi protecting her two favourite things, dad and a sock...!


----------



## charl0111

What are you looking at mum, I am trying to chew my bone!


----------



## harrigab

here's my first for this month, taken on yesterdays partridge/pheasant shoot. Ruby pointing a small covey of 6 partridge


----------



## CrazyCash

The love birds are at it again...


----------



## R E McCraith

CC - Vs hang on you like a cheap suit - whats not 2 loVe !!!!!!!


----------



## FarmerJo

Here's Pishta in mid-run and after discovering a muddy creek bed!


----------



## organicthoughts

Finally got the pup broke to wing. Been a pleasure hunting with him this season.

Very proud of him and love him a ton!


----------



## redbirddog

Taken in the Mountains east of Salt Lake City.

Thanks for the hike Kadee.

RBD


----------



## Oquirrh the V

redbirddog said:


> Taken in the Mountains east of Salt Lake City.
> 
> Thanks for the hike Kadee.
> 
> RBD


Love that photo, RBD! It was great meeting you.


----------



## Tika V

In the duck blind with the ladies...


----------



## Chaos911

Blake's 1st Birthday- time for cake!


----------



## CincyVizsla

My 14 month old Lucy during a trail run last weekend.


----------



## Ksana

I am here, mama. Did you call me?


----------



## einspänner

Scout singing the lyrics to her favorite Queen song, "Mud on your face, a ball to chase, coveys of quail all over the place..."


----------



## harrigab

hopefully get a good pic of Rubes on tomorrows small (30 bird day) shoot, I've got a decent one from last weeks shoot if I don't get one tomorrow.


----------



## dextersmom

Dexter doing what he does best...


----------



## Ksana

We took a lot of pictures of our precious boy this month. It was hard to pick among them, but the month is almost over, so I have decided to go with the classic one. Last month I ended up submitting zero pictures as I could not make my picks.


----------



## R E McCraith

Ein - We Will - We Will - ROCK YOU !!!! LOL


----------



## einspänner

R said:


> Ein - We Will - We Will - ROCK YOU !!!! LOL


Scout seems to think they say we will, we will walk you.


----------



## R E McCraith

Ein - The Crate - I've Done My Time - But Committed No Crime !!!!! LOL have 2 love Queen 2 get it !!!! LOL


----------



## R E McCraith

or try this - V R the Champions - of the VVorld - you made PIKE's DAY !!!!!!


----------



## i_owe

What?


----------



## redbirddog

Doesn't count but in honor of REM and his great state of Kentucky.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2014/10/bird-dog-kentucky-whiskey.html


----------



## R E McCraith

RBD - PIKE & I thank U - at the end of the hunt - pups checked & at our feet - guns & game cleaned - a bourbon NEAT in a crystal tumbler !!!!!! is the only way 2 end the day !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith

Ein - my last Queen post - picking up your new pup or rescue - for a V - this song says it all !!!!!!!!! SOMEBODY to LOVE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab

R said:


> Ein - The Crate - I've Done My Time - But Committed No Crime !!!!! LOL have 2 love Queen 2 get it !!!! LOL


can you flush the fandango??


----------



## harrigab

forgot to take camera today, so here's Ruby and Tango last week


----------



## R E McCraith

Har -should have posted - under songs that remind me of my V - Etta James - At Last - & Life is but a SONG !!!!!


----------



## OttosMama

Where's Goose?!


----------



## tknafox2

Dog sitting Max last week end, What a great time we all had... Two really good looking boys... IMO!


----------

